# New Guy



## anark1a (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi to all the community I hope to make some new friends over here. I want to do a project for a DNS server to filter content ... Yes I come from Linux but I'm slowly leaving that OS behind because it has become too popular and I don't trust it's security anymore. I always wanted to become a FreeBSD guy but my job took me the other way. I have some VPS around the globe that I can use for testing porpouses. What would you recomend? This DNS FreeBSD server that I want to set up for content filtering would have around 100.000 users (Is not that much right). Where would you guys recomend me to start?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mariusvw (Sep 8, 2020)

You are not the only one: "I always wanted to become a FreeBSD guy but my job took me the other way."
Still I won't give up and keep using FreeBSD  

About your DNS idea, do you want to allow everything by default and filter based upon a list or do you want to selectively allow?


----------



## wolffnx (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi anark1a  and welcome
for basic filter you have PF  + BIND and  SQUID (squid filtering https pages)
today filtering only http for the users is a waste of time,today 80% of the webpages use https
with PF you have a lot of options to play


----------



## VladiBG (Sep 8, 2020)

For small office is ok to use Software based Firewall + Web Filtering Proxy. But when your network grow you need to switch to hardware based solution of NG Firewall. As i don't want to advertise any company here on the forum just search for Top 10 NG firewalls and pick a solution that meet your Network requirements.


----------

